
Decentralized Reputation in OpenBazaar - edward
https://blog.openbazaar.org/decentralized-reputation-in-openbazaar/
======
em3rgent0rdr
It was always sad to see the distributed currency Bitcoin be used in a
centralized manner (e.g. SilkRoad & MtGox). Satoshi Nakamoto said,
"Governments are good at cutting off the heads of a centrally controlled
networks like Napster, but pure P2P networks like Gnutella and Tor seem to be
holding their own". But using these centralized exchanges prevents a fully p2p
ecosystem.

Bitcoin provided trusted p2p money and money transactions. But needs to be
complimented with trusted p2p reputation and transactions of goods/services.

Such a distributed marketplace was talked about in the early days of the
bitcoin forum, and I remember OpenBazaar comming about after the seizure of
silkroad. I'm glad their github repo is active.

Sorry I don't have any conversation to contribute specifically to this
article, as I haven't fully grooked the details of this yet, but thought I
would write the first comment here.

